# نبذة عن برنامج Solid Edge



## Solid Edge Man (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*برنامج Solid Edge من اقوى برامج التصميم و التصنيعCAD/CAM والبرنامج من انتاج شركة SIEMENS و احدث الاصدارات هى Solid Edge ST3 
يحتوى البرنامج على Modules رئيسية:
Modeling
Assembly
Sheet Metal
Drafting
و لاستكمال المظومة تم ربط البرنامج بجزئية التصنيع CAMعن طريق برنامج CAM Express وعنطريق هذا البرنامج يتم استخراج ال G-Code لجميع انواع ماكينات الCNC سواء خراطة او فرايز (ثلاث محاور- خمس محاور) و القطع بالسلك
وهناك العديد من التطبيقات الاخرى
http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/
من لديه معلومات اخرى عن البرنامج او اماكن لعقد الدورات برجاء المشا ركة​*


----------



## Solid Edge Man (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*http://www.plm.automation.siemens.co...ew/index.shtml*​


----------



## Solid Edge Man (8 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.plm.automation.siemens.c...m?action=company&companyId=0013000000HYMgdAAH


----------



## Solid Edge Man (13 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Solid-edge-Cadcam/145252582234230
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Cis_siemens-Egyptian-Team/155226977878754


----------



## Solid Edge Man (29 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Solid-edge-Cadcam/145252582234230


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## Solid Edge Man (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*يمكنكم تحميل نسخة Solid Edge اصلية تعليمية من خلال الرابط التالي*
http://www.facebook.com/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/​


----------

